
The Life, Death and Resurrection of Computer Art Group Mistigris - empressplay
https://paleotronic.com/2019/10/16/back-from-the-dead-the-life-death-and-resurrection-of-computer-art-group-mistigris/
======
9214
Thanks for sharing, very interesting read (for someone who was born too late
to witness this zeitgeist of blooming demoscene, underground zines, VXing &c).

Can anyone recommend similar writeups?

~~~
aspenmayer
Not a write up but BBS: The Documentary is covers a lot of what you’re asking
about.

 _BBS: The Documentary (commonly referred to as BBS Documentary) is a 3-disc,
8-episode documentary about the subculture born from the creation of the
bulletin board system (BBS) filmed by computer historian Jason Scott of
textfiles.com._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBS:_The_Documentary](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBS:_The_Documentary)

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=nO5vjmDFZaI](https://youtube.com/watch?v=nO5vjmDFZaI)

~~~
9214
Cheers! Just remembered that Polgar's Freax is on my reading list.

[http://freax.intro.hu/](http://freax.intro.hu/)

